# Unexpected Thrill



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I was driving home from work today when I saw a pheasant out in a large hay field close to my home. I made a quick phone call to secure permission to go after it. Then I grabbed my gun and dogs and headed back.

Ten minutes later I was back at the field and the rooster was still visible at the other end. As soon as I pulled off the road, he ducked and ran for the fence. I've been in this situation many times during my life and, more often than not, the pheasant either flushes way out of range or runs somewhere never to be found. So, I didn't have high expectations, but went for it anyway. That's why we lace up the boots, right?

The dogs and I worked our way down the fence line to the back corner where he disappeared. They got birdy, but didn't produce anything. We turned the corner and started working our way down the back fence line. About halfway down, they both locked up solid. I stepped in and...nothing. What the heck? Then, about 5 yards behind me a rooster exploded from the weeds. Startled, I whipped around and managed to knock him down.

Once he was retrieved, I decided to make my way down the rest of the fence line as long as I was there. We hadn't gone another 20 yards when my Brittany locked up again. Another beautiful rooster exploded from the weeds and I dropped him as well.

How cool is that? 10 minutes and I had my limit for the day. It took longer to get the dogs to cooperate for the picture than it did for the hunt!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Rock on!

How do they do that, I mean you seen them right THERE and you let go of the dogs and you never do find them! So many times I have had that happen!

The dogs did well! Feed them the feet! They love em!


----------



## waterproof (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice story and great picture to remember it by. I'm a little jealous, nice job!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow that is sweet! Great pic and great looking dogs! Especially the one on the right. :wink:


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats on the quick hunt. I love that brittany! Great dogs with a lot of drive for the birds!
cory


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That Brit looks like an old pro. 8) THAT'S what it's all about man! Good job!

Not bad for a southpaw... :wink:


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

She'll be 10 years old in a few months. She's still going strong, but I'm starting to wonder how many more years she has left in her.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

SureShot said:


> She'll be 10 years old in a few months. She's still going strong, but I'm starting to wonder how many more years she has left in her.


Good job on the roosters. Stop wondering about how long you have with her. Just enjoy the time that you do have. I have seen those brits go hard for longer than 10 years.


----------

